# Software para dibujar cronogramas



## MacPerez (May 7, 2011)

¿Alguien conoce algún software para dibujar cronogramas/diagramas de tiempos?

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 8, 2011)

Libres tienes el ganttproject o el openproject

http://www.ganttproject.biz/
http://openproj.org/openproj

De paga esta el Microsoft Visio

Tambien puedes revisar esta pagina:

tabla_software_gnu [Witronica]


----------



## MacPerez (May 9, 2011)

Gracias *Chico3001.*

Voy a probar primero con los libres:

http://www.ganttproject.biz/
http://openproj.org/openproj

He probado 

http://www.ganttproject.biz/
http://openproj.org/openproj

pero ambos parecen destinados más bien a la creación de horarios con fechas (días, meses, etc.)

Busco algún programa sencillo para realizar cronogramas (diagramas de tiempos) de señales digitales.

¿alguna otra sugerencia?

Una vez más, gracias *chico3001.*


----------



## krit (May 9, 2011)

Yo hace tiempo baje DIA.
No es que lo haya usado mucho pero es muy completo;permite hacer muchos tipos de diagramas (de flujo, grafcet, cronogramas,escalera,digitales..)
Creo que merece la pena tenerlo, y además es gratis.

http://utilidadespc.es/crea-diagramas-de-flujo-facil-y-comodamente/

Espero que sea lo que buscas.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

el ProSpice del Poteus lo hace ganial los diagramas...
pero alguien me podría decir como funciona esta herramienta?


----------

